# Outfitting with all new tools



## tiger1964 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello! First post. I did a search on grilling tool selection, and the topics were all old, and mostly prompting “Weber”. I basically want to outfit a grill, and am curious about (a) what tools are needed/recommended, (b) what brands/models are suggested, and (c) good sourcing (at this time, ordering on-line is a plus). 

My story: in 2013, I decided to cease using gas BBQ’s, and bought my 1st charcoal grill. I was planning on a Big Green Egg, but came home with a Saffire due to the stainless steel parts. I am very pleased with the grill and the results I’ve been getting. That said, there are small fold-out tables on either side that have who where enough room. I knew there were cabinets for the BGE (and I presume the similar Saffire) to fit into, but shopping online I saw prices of $700 to $1200 - yikes! Then I thought that I do not have to have the work surface centered, it can be all on one side, so why not repurpose something? So, a few days ago, I figured why not a rolling garage tool cabinet — with the Father’s Day sales going on, I searched and found a Husky cabinet with a hardwood top, 46” wide, on sale for far less. Got it home (a 250LB beast) and my wife is making a Sunbrella cover to match the grille; I think it should last a while if I keep it clean, waxed and as dry as I can.

However, it is empty. I’ve been grilling all along with almost no tools, just a set of $2.99 tongs I got out of a clearance bin, and mostly take the rest from my wife’s kitchen (with a few exceptions like a remote-read digital thermometer). All these empty drawers in the cabinet beckon — what to get? BTW, we’re usually grilling for just the two of us, I don’t think we need an electric winch to lift half a steer, for instance.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 19, 2020)

Look at the OXO brand kitchen tools. That is mostly what I have and they are very good quality. I have no connection with them.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 19, 2020)

Can never have too many basic metal tongs, meat forks, multi sized of spatulas, lighters, metal kabobs , instantly read thermometer, remotes thermometer and probes, nitrile gloves, knives, welder gloves, turkey forks, foil, clear wrap, fire extinguisher, squirt bottles, spray bottles, scraper, grill brush. This is a random inventory from my memory of my rolling kit cabinet lol.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 19, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> fire extinguisher


This! I cant express enough how important that one tool is.  " most likely wont happen to me!"............until it does...$#/+ happens to the best people sometimes. I dont want to read a post from any of our friends here about a freak fire accident. Best tool to have in my opinion.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm a big fan of Old Hickory knives especially when they are going to be used outdoors. Inexpensive and made in USA.  A good starter set:


----------



## old sarge (Jun 20, 2020)

And here is another set of made in USA knives. Also inexpensive.  From the 1960's until a few years ago, Rada knives were all my mother used.   I will say that brand new, the aluminum handles are sort of grippy but they get smooth as glass and slippery over time.  Coarse sand paper restores the grippiness.
The knives are also available with a resin handle.


----------



## tiger1964 (Jun 20, 2020)

old sarge said:


> I'm a big fan of Old Hickory knives especially when they are going to be used outdoors. Inexpensive and made in USA.



Had not thought about knives, most of the time I'm presented with meat ready-to-grill or ready-to-smoke. That said, if I took any of my wife's Shun blades out to the grill, I fear there would be a big argument!


----------



## tiger1964 (Jun 20, 2020)

Interesting list, a place to start, and FIRE EXTINGUISHER had not occurred to me. Great idea.



jcam222 said:


> Can never have too many basic metal tongs, meat forks, multi sized of spatulas, lighters, metal kabobs , instantly read thermometer, remotes thermometer and probes, nitrile gloves, knives, welder gloves, turkey forks, foil, clear wrap, fire extinguisher, squirt bottles, spray bottles, scraper, grill brush. This is a random inventory from my memory of my rolling kit cabinet lol.


----------



## tiger1964 (Jun 20, 2020)

kruizer said:


> Look at the OXO brand kitchen tools. That is mostly what I have and they are very good quality. I have no connection with them.



BTW, cannot seem to get multi-quote to work.  We have a lot of Oxo in the kitchen gadget drawers. Unless the specific needs to grilling/smoking are different than indoor cooking, no reason why we cannot select OXO. The brand seems to win every equipment test on the TV show "America's Test Kitchen".


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 20, 2020)

Another thing to consider is a good flash light if you dont have great lighting. Personally I do a lot of my cooks in the dark and i have a couple of the flashlight/headband style ones on hand.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 20, 2020)

tiger1964 said:


> Had not thought about knives, most of the time I'm presented with meat ready-to-grill or ready-to-smoke. That said, if I took any of my wife's Shun blades out to the grill, I fear there would be a big argument!


That is why I suggested the two brands I did. If they get dinged you are not in any trouble.   Of the two the Old Hickory are  more comfortable and easier to sharpen. Quite a good value. Just keep the handles oiled and hand wash and dry.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 20, 2020)

tiger1964 said:


> a place to start, and FIRE EXTINGUISHER


With a pair of welding or heat proof gloves . Saved my back side once .
One of my best tools is a small garden trowel ( shovel ) on a 2 foot piece of thin wall conduit .
I scrape with it , move coals around , spin or even remove grill grates .

I bought a mustang from a guy that had Sunbeam Tigers .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2020)

old sarge said:


> And here is another set of made in USA knives. Also inexpensive.  From the 1960's until a few years ago, Rada knives were all my mother used.   I will say that brand new, the aluminum handles are sort of grippy but they get smooth as glass and slippery over time.  Coarse sand paper restores the grippiness.
> The knives are also available with a resin handle.




I like this one!!

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 20, 2020)

tiger1964 said:


> Had not thought about knives, most of the time I'm presented with meat ready-to-grill or ready-to-smoke. That said, if I took any of my wife's Shun blades out to the grill, I fear there would be a big argument!


I have a collection of fairly high end knives indoors that never go outside. Lol I even hide them from my wife.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 20, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I even hide them from my wife.


Lol! This sounds all to familiar!


----------



## tiger1964 (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks, I do have a pair of split-hide gloves for handling hot/grimy grates, the charcoal chimney, etc., but these will never be clean enough to handle meat like I see Raichlen doing on TV.  Hmm, I also have a Thermoworks instant-read thermometer and a no-name digital one with a remote wire. Plus a rack that's for ribs one way, and roast is flipped over. Not much else.

I was stalling in case others had more on favorite brands/models of tools, but I think I'll probably check out Weber on Amazon, get two sets so I have duplicates, and flesh out the rest with Oxo.

My wife is putting the finishing touches on a Subrella cover for the cabinet (to match the one she made for the Saffire) right now.

I wonder if I'd recognize the name of the Mustang/Tiger guy, the  owners for the latter is a small bunch as you might imagine.



chopsaw said:


> With a pair of welding or heat proof gloves . Saved my back side once .
> One of my best tools is a small garden trowel ( shovel ) on a 2 foot piece of thin wall conduit .
> I scrape with it , move coals around , spin or even remove grill grates .
> 
> I bought a mustang from a guy that had Sunbeam Tigers .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 29, 2020)

tiger1964 said:


> I wonder if I'd recognize the name of the Mustang/Tiger guy, the owners for the latter is a small bunch as you might imagine.


I don't recall his  name . Was several years ago . He was in Edwardsville Ill. Mainly a Shelby guy , but had one Tiger that was a drag car , and one that was " nice " not sure how correct it was . 
Don't see many of them ( if any ) unless you have one . Lol .


----------

